# Beware "Super Grip" spray for slipper bottoms!



## Sumarru (Jul 15, 2011)

I have been considering several methods of making the little knit slippers I made for my grandchildren slip-resistant. I ran across a spray called "Super Grip" sold at Ace Hardware for about 10 dollars. Bought it, sprayed very lightly on bottoms of slippers, and let dry overnight. They have a white very gummy surface now! I have washed and dried them twice and they look terrible. Any ideas on how to get this stuff off - or less visible?


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow! That's too bad. It's a good thing to know though. I wonder if solvents would remove it. I would try them on extra yarn before I put it on the slippers though. Who knows what it might do to the yarn. If that doesn't work out, maybe there is something on the web or an 800 number on the package that could help you.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I wouldn't do anything else to them until you call the company. You should at least get the cost of the yarn and spray back....


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

You could bring them to your local dry cleaner. It should remove the spray without damaging your slipper. Im a dry cleaner-and know that anything with glue will just fall off! A super easy fix!
My friend knits and felts slippers-she uses squilley paint (sp) on the bottoms and never has a problem! She even writes the persons name on the bottom with the paint!
Good luck!


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

That sound great! How cute for kids, pretty cursive for women...I'm off to knit slippers! Thanks


----------



## gstolp (Nov 2, 2011)

I used a similar product on my slippers in December. I just put 3-4 coats on the bottom and accepted the bottom color would be black. The first coat did 'bead up' a bit. My DH wears his slippers out to the workshop every day and has worn them through in 2 months. So I'm scrounging around for size 10 leather bottoms to add to them. Good luck with your project!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

What about the non slip mats that you put on shelves or under a rug to keep it from slipping..you could trace around the bottom of the slipper and make a pattern to cut the non slip mat and sew it to the bottom of the slippers with colored yarn that you knitted the slippers with..this is just an idea or if you have worn pj's with feet in them cut the bottom soles to use for the slippers...


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

cinknitting said:


> You could bring them to your local dry cleaner. It should remove the spray without damaging your slipper. Im a dry cleaner-and know that anything with glue will just fall off! A super easy fix!
> My friend knits and felts slippers-she uses squilley paint (sp) on the bottoms and never has a problem! She even writes the persons name on the bottom with the paint!
> Good luck!


Sorry, what is squilley paint? d


----------



## KBfibers (May 12, 2011)

I have made several slippers for nursing homes and I usually use puff paint found at Hobby Lobby. It works well. I use a small paint brush to push the paint into the fibers. It washes well and doesn't get gummy.
I wouldn't know how to get the spray stuff off. It looks like you got a few good suggestions here you may want to try. I think the best idea is to contact the manufacturer, they should be able to help with the issue you are having.


----------



## Sumarru (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for all your great ideas! I learned a lesson. Always do a test piece first!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

KBfibers said:


> I have made several slippers for nursing homes and I usually use puff paint found at Hobby Lobby. It works well. I use a small paint brush to push the paint into the fibers. It washes well and doesn't get gummy.
> I wouldn't know how to get the spray stuff off. It looks like you got a few good suggestions here you may want to try. I think the best idea is to contact the manufacturer, they should be able to help with the issue you are having.


I made booties for all the girls in my family for Christmas (6 of them) and ruined all of them when I put puffy paint on the bottoms. It was a disaster. I couldn't control the amount of paint coming out (even though I practiced extensively)(Wish I had thought to use a brush) and couldn't decide if I should apply the heat on the paint to make it puff!!! Most of the girls got them (and love them because I made them) but a pair I had made for a friend are now mine and she got another pair without the paint. Are you supposed to apply the heat to the paint??? 
Last pair I did for my GGD I cut that rubber shelf paper out in shapes and sewed them to the bottoms. That worked better but didn't look so good.


----------



## flmgsun (Jul 12, 2011)

I have used the fabric paint for non-slip bottoms on socks and slipper items. Painting it on is a good way especially if you have a large opening in the bottle. I don't usually use the puff paint because you do need to heat it to "puff" it and I don't like the look. I guess it is just a preferance thing.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

flmgsun said:


> I have used the fabric paint for non-slip bottoms on socks and slipper items. Painting it on is a good way especially if you have a large opening in the bottle. I don't usually use the puff paint because you do need to heat it to "puff" it and I don't like the look. I guess it is just a preferance thing.


Thank you for the suggestion. I'll try the fabric paint next time and use a brush. I didn't like the look of the "puff" either or the feel of it.


----------



## Sumarru (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm beginning to think there is no great solution. I'm knitting more slippers for granddaughters. I had bought the puffy paint, but I'm hearing differing views on the effectiveness of that based on these comments.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

The fabric paint works really well. I usually try to get some that matches the yarn color. Also you can paint designs on the bottoms, my kids love when I paint paw prints on the bottom of theirs, but flowers, names anything really is fun.


----------



## Sumarru (Jul 15, 2011)

Where can I find fabric paint?


----------



## lentylka1 (Oct 23, 2011)

susanmjackson said:


> The fabric paint works really well. I usually try to get some that matches the yarn color. Also you can paint designs on the bottoms, my kids love when I paint paw prints on the bottom of theirs, but flowers, names anything really is fun.


 what brand of fabric paint you use?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

If you go to a craft store ...ie..Michaels, Hobby Lobby..they sell paint in a bottle with a little tip nozzel just for use on the bottom of slippers or slipper socks..I(sorry I cannot recall the name now..but I am sure any clerk can steer you in the right direction)
It is a bit pricey but better than ruining a knitted sock or slipper...JMHO.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

i'll find out exactly what paint my friend used and let you know! she said it took overnight to dry, but works perfectly!!


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

gstolp said:


> I used a similar product on my slippers in December. I just put 3-4 coats on the bottom and accepted the bottom color would be black. The first coat did 'bead up' a bit. My DH wears his slippers out to the workshop every day and has worn them through in 2 months. So I'm scrounging around for size 10 leather bottoms to add to them. Good luck with your project!


mine does the same thing. Knit picks sells the leather bottoms. They wash really well--and dry in the dryer.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

I just used the Super Grip on slippers I am making for our Meals on Wheels program. I've tried paint in the past, but did not like my less than artistic results. 

These were sprayed twice with an overnight drying between coats. It looks like a fine frost.

I figure that whatever you use will show, so I wanted the easiest method. Sorry yours didn't turn out well.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

jonibee said:


> What about the non slip mats that you put on shelves or under a rug to keep it from slipping..you could trace around the bottom of the slipper and make a pattern to cut the non slip mat and sew it to the bottom of the slippers with colored yarn that you knitted the slippers with..this is just an idea or if you have worn pj's with feet in them cut the bottom soles to use for the slippers...


Made me :lol: this was tried by a group of ladies at a Nursing Home craft group, it was so effective, the residents who shuffled along a bit had trouble walking. It gave them all a huge laugh


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

I have seen a material with little rubber dots on it to be used for feet bottoms on pj's. Not sure where I saw it, or if it comes in adult sizes, but a Google search might pay off--

Karen N.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

jonibee said:


> What about the non slip mats that you put on shelves or under a rug to keep it from slipping..you could trace around the bottom of the slipper and make a pattern to cut the non slip mat and sew it to the bottom of the slippers with colored yarn that you knitted the slippers with..this is just an idea or if you have worn pj's with feet in them cut the bottom soles to use for the slippers...


That's brilliant! Thanks so much for sharing that idea. I even have some of that mat stuff in my craft room right now. This is extra welcome because DH just had surgery and is a little wobbly for a while. I'll put that on his slippers tomorrow so he can enjoy wearing them while he recuperates. He doesn't often want things I knitted but the NonFelted slippers from our KP workshop impressed him a lot.


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Sumarru said:


> I have been considering several methods of making the little knit slippers I made for my grandchildren slip-resistant. I ran across a spray called "Super Grip" sold at Ace Hardware for about 10 dollars. Bought it, sprayed very lightly on bottoms of slippers, and let dry overnight. They have a white very gummy surface now! I have washed and dried them twice and they look terrible. Any ideas on how to get this stuff off - or less visible?


I have recently thought about making slippers for charity and wondered what I could do to make the soles better well I looked on E-bay and Amazon and they both have something called Slipper grippers which you can cut to size and sew on the soles sounds like a good idea to me ! I have looked again on E-bay and they have different colours too white black grey and navy


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Sumarru said:


> I have been considering several methods of making the little knit slippers I made for my grandchildren slip-resistant. I ran across a spray called "Super Grip" sold at Ace Hardware for about 10 dollars. Bought it, sprayed very lightly on bottoms of slippers, and let dry overnight. They have a white very gummy surface now! I have washed and dried them twice and they look terrible. Any ideas on how to get this stuff off - or less visible?


I think it's probably the slip-resistant material... I'm guessing it's less slippery than the yarn - not necessary pretty though.
Personally, I think just sewing a piece of leather would be a better idea - and probably better looking too. And it will hide the ugly white stuff.


----------



## Corliss (Jul 24, 2014)

I use the soles of flip flops for the soles of my slippers. I sew the soles on to the bottom of the slippers.


----------

